# Cruze Eco 2nd in R&T' article "Fun, Frugal"



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

And the Cruze has a usable rear seat and trunk. Plus it's cheaper.

About the Fit, its grip issues are solved by +0 sizing to 205/50-16 tires. That's an extra inch of rubber on the road, and a slightly skinnier, stiffer sidewall. We did that on ours, and it handles very well with those size tires.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...did anybody else notice their _"...direct injection..." _*mistake* in describing the 1.4LT engine?

...also, interestingly, the two fuel economy ratios (DIC/reality) that R&T got are nearly identical to what we see here, about 6-7% too optimistic, ie: DIC = 38.1 mpg, R&T calculated was 35.7 mpg.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Go Cruze! I was surprised myself when I first drove one. I honestly wasn't expecting much from a Chevy going by their past, but the Cruze is a fun little thing with a manual. I drove a Cavalier and an Impala once and both were pretty awful in the handling and power department. The Cruze almost feels like a VW Golf out on the road. 



sciphi said:


> And the Cruze has a usable rear seat and trunk. Plus it's cheaper.


Usable rear seat?!? Sure, for children. Most anyone over 5'2" looks pretty miserable though (and I'm 5'7" so my seat isn't way back). But then that's pretty standard for cars in this class.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice write up. An as tested $27,000 Fiat Abrath should best an as tested $20,000 Cruze.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Well done Eco.

I wonder how a $7k price savings put the Eco in second on that 'equation' compared to the Fiat.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Well done Eco.
> 
> I wonder how a $7k price savings put the Eco in second on that '*equation*' compared to the Fiat.


...without knowing the individual scores they assigned in _each_ catagory, we'll never know. Also, we don't know if the scores assigned were *averaged *first, then plugged into the equation, _or_ the other way around.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

At least for my needs, a car with usable space is better than a better-driving car with less space. If my work stuff can't fit in, forget about it.


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

I really like the looks of the Fiat.When I was shopping for a car I considered the Fiat because I dont have kids and dont carry much of anything in my car.The one thing that ruled it out was the fuel economy.I think it is pretty rediculous that a car that small only gets 38 mpg.
Now that I have my Cruze I think I made the right decision.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Wow that's pretty cool, I'd choose my Cruze over all other any day though! 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The article is online at The Best Fun, Fast and Affordable Cars Tested ? The Best Affordable Cars Hot List ? RoadandTrack.com.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just read the article. I passed one of the Fiats today on I-25. Yuck.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Too bad the Fiat isn't more practical. 

I bet it's a blast to drive.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

The Fiat 500 Abarth is the "new" Mini -- cute and chic, especially as viewed by women.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> The Fiat 500 Abarth is the "new" Mini -- cute and chic, especially as viewed by women.


My wife doesn't like it either. Will it fit in a sewer tunnel?


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm confused. Who thinks $38k Lexus belongs in the same category as the Cruze, Fit, and Dart??


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Beachernaut said:


> I'm confused. Who thinks $38k Lexus belongs in the same category as the Cruze, Fit, and Dart??


Agreed. $38K <> Frugal in my book.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Agreed. $38K <> Frugal in my book.


It's basically an overpriced Prius. No thanks.

The unloved Lexus CT 200h





> Now that the CT 200h has been fully tested by CR, it sits in our lot among the


http://news.consumerreports.org/cars/2012/01/the-unloved-lexus-ct-200h.html


> Jeep Compass, Nissan Versa, and various Honda Civics as the least sought-after cars to drive.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> It's basically an overpriced Prius. No thanks.
> 
> The unloved Lexus CT 200h


Yes! I really begin to question the accuracy of this article when the Lexus Prius shows up... That said the Abarth is awesome. If I were buying a new car today, I'd buy one in a heartbeat (I have no kids or really carry much more than groceries on a regular basis). Sure, it has its flaws, but have you heard the exhaust?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

A Lexus to me is an expensive Toyota. (and way to go the Cruze)


----------

